# Slammers FC Classic & Excessive Heat Warning



## SouthBayss (Jul 7, 2017)

See the poll above.  This weekend is the Slammers FC Classic now held in Norco at the Silverlakes complex.  There is now an excessive heat warning for that area until 9pm Saturday night.  Its expected to be over 115.  If you play on turf could reach over 130 degrees

Should the games be played tomorrow in Norco with the below excessive heat warning?

https://www.wunderground.com/US/CA/048.html?MR=1


----------



## SouthBayss (Jul 7, 2017)

Not sure how to share this amongst the different age groups.


----------



## TangoCity (Jul 7, 2017)

Says 105F Saturday and 99F on Sunday.  I would say borderline for cancelling/moving all games off of turf.  Should be water breaks during each half.  Glad we didn't sign up for this tournament.  This is why we like to play in tournaments along coastal cities in the summer as much as possible.

https://www.wunderground.com/q/zmw:92860.1.99999


----------



## SouthBayss (Jul 7, 2017)

TangoCity said:


> Says 105F Saturday and 99F on Sunday.  I would say borderline for cancelling/moving all games off of turf.  Should be water breaks during each half.  Glad we didn't sign up for this tournament.  This is why we like to play in tournaments along coastal cities in the summer as much as possible.
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/q/zmw:92860.1.99999


True but the 99 now feels like 105 so what does 105 feel like in the high humidity tomorrow.  My weather says actually 115 there tomorrow  The Excessive heat warning can't be ignored.


----------



## 46n2 (Jul 7, 2017)

I sure hope parents were hydrating their kids all week , its doable for sure , just need to monitor the kids alot more on the field, guaranteed going to be some casualties out there.  Home depot or Walmart has the bug sprayers that you use for Roundup , definitely buy a few of them and fill with Ice water and spray the kids down they always like that!!  
https://www.walmart.com/ip/RL-Flo-Master-2-Gallon-Sprayer/13376325?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0&adid=22222222227008776090&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=41079622592&wl4=pla-60819427766&wl5=9031229&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla_multichannel&wl10=8175035&wl11=online&wl12=13376325&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 7, 2017)

Do you think a poll on the soccer forum is going to change their minds?  I applaud the effort, but you must rally the support of the Club Officials, not the Forum.


----------



## SouthBayss (Jul 7, 2017)

Kicker4Life said:


> Do you think a poll on the soccer forum is going to change their minds?  I applaud the effort, but you must rally the support of the Club Officials, not the Forum.


That was a "wait and see" so if enough coaches and managers see this then hopefully they will also email the powers that be of the risk and concern.


----------



## Art (Jul 7, 2017)

Jesus christ...im reffing tomorrow there, just great. There needs to be reform in calsouth, posting on forums aint enough!!! We have health concerns in this area relating to the sun, yet we allow injustices like this to happen.

A little fyi, scheduling morning games has to be the stupidest idea possible...from 10 to 2 pm your risk for cancer significantly increases!! No exact stats on me right now but Ive done a presentation in college recently on the suns effects on the human body...these sports organizations do no justice for us..


----------



## soccermama213 (Jul 7, 2017)

CRL pay in rounds for olders are also tomorrow at Galway and San Bernardino. Both places will be over 108. Stupid if you ask me.


----------



## Art (Jul 7, 2017)

soccermama213 said:


> CRL pay in rounds for olders are also tomorrow at Galway and San Bernardino. Both places will be over 108. Stupid if you ask me.


they csnt play at night???? Payin all this dough yet no support whatsoever to schedule games decently...


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jul 7, 2017)

What do teams expect when they sign up for a tournament in Norco in the middle of summer?  Can't imagine watching games in that heat let alone actually being on the field.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 7, 2017)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> What do teams expect when they sign up for a tournament in Norco in the middle of summer?  Can't imagine watching games in that heat let alone actually being on the field.


Exactly.  Slammers is based out of Newport Beach. Why hold their tournament 40 miles inland in the middle of summer?
Is the answer "money"?


----------



## smellycleats (Jul 7, 2017)

I wouldnt run my dog in that heat. Have any of you who said "play as scheduled" read about the USC player who died recently of heat exhaustion? Seriously. Whats your priority here?


----------



## MWN (Jul 7, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Exactly.  Slammers is based out of Newport Beach. Why hold their tournament 40 miles inland in the middle of summer?
> Is the answer "money"?


Tournaments held at multiple locations kinda suck.  Would much rather be at one of the complexes than spread out among 7 different venues.  Give the kids water breaks, hydrate and all should be fine.


----------



## Art (Jul 7, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Exactly.  Slammers is based out of Newport Beach. Why hold their tournament 40 miles inland in the middle of summer?
> Is the answer "money"?


exactly!!! Hate going to norco, this is California, yet we cant play games in a nice coastal city, or centrally in a non desert area :/


----------



## pewpew (Jul 7, 2017)

MWN said:


> Tournaments held at multiple locations kinda suck.  Would much rather be at one of the complexes than spread out among 7 different venues.  Give the kids water breaks, hydrate and all should be fine.


Says the person who will be watching from the sideline under the protection of shade and a cold beverage in hand no doubt. If you've never witnessed someone with a true heat emergency you should be thankful.
My daughter plays GK so I'm extra concerned with heat. Especially playing on turf. Where to draw the line between wearing pants and long sleeves for protection from the turf vs comfort in the heat. Add a pair of gloves to the mix. She'll usually opt for pants and short sleeves if it's hot. I guess at that point "all should be fine" right?! No need for a response. It was a rhetorical question.


----------



## sdb (Jul 7, 2017)

For CRL, email amorales@calsouth.com


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2017)

In any situation where heat might be an issue, no game should start until a field marshal runs 3 laps around the field.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 7, 2017)

If a team official runs 3 laps and doesn't pass out, can we test him for drugs?


----------



## shales1002 (Jul 8, 2017)

Vegas here and it's doable... drink plenty of water and shift the games to either early morning or after 6.  Reschedule games that are at the hottest points of the day. Water breaks are given every 15 minutes during the games . Bring plenty of tissue for the nose bleeds.Sorry guys, we play in this heat all the time. Definitely move off of turf your cleats will literally melt.


----------



## shales1002 (Jul 8, 2017)

timbuck said:


> If a team official runs 3 laps and doesn't pass out, can we test him for drugs?


Not the drug tests.   I thought everyone around kids needed to be tested.


----------



## shales1002 (Jul 8, 2017)

pewpew said:


> Says the person who will be watching from the sideline under the protection of shade and a cold beverage in hand no doubt. If you've never witnessed someone with a true heat emergency you should be thankful.
> My daughter plays GK so I'm extra concerned with heat. Especially playing on turf. Where to draw the line between wearing pants and long sleeves for protection from the turf vs comfort in the heat. Add a pair of gloves to the mix. She'll usually opt for pants and short sleeves if it's hot. I guess at that point "all should be fine" right?! No need for a response. It was a rhetorical question.


At least she can keep her water with her. Turf burns goalies when they dive! I've seen it.  My vote would be long sleeves and pants.


----------



## MWN (Jul 8, 2017)

pewpew said:


> Says the person who will be watching from the sideline under the protection of shade and a cold beverage in hand no doubt. If you've never witnessed someone with a true heat emergency you should be thankful.
> My daughter plays GK so I'm extra concerned with heat. Especially playing on turf. Where to draw the line between wearing pants and long sleeves for protection from the turf vs comfort in the heat. Add a pair of gloves to the mix. She'll usually opt for pants and short sleeves if it's hot. I guess at that point "all should be fine" right?! No need for a response. It was a rhetorical question.


I like the idea of shade and a cool beverage, but ... I'm just as likely to be the person who may be the referee (grade 7, you?).  My son is also a GK (2003 playing up at 2002).  I think we can agree, however, that artificial turf sucks.  Grass rules.  Unfortunately, my kid refuses to wear the long pants ... he has some cool rug burn/scars though.   Maybe I'm just old school and remember practicing HS football in 100 degree heat with stage 3 smog alerts, lungs hurt, but we did it in full pads and didn't lose a single kid.  I do remember almost passing out from overheating ... whole world got bright white, nausea and then taking a knee.  Thanks for assuming.  [note, nothing rhetorical about my response]


----------



## Sparky9 (Jul 8, 2017)

dd has been drinking so much water last 2 days that her eye balls are floating. Got the hudson sprayer with cool water for the sidelines, jerseys in the fridge/cooler til gametime. First game at 2:30, second at 6. If she feels like crap after first game we will bail on the second.  Happy we have a level-headed coach that has been in this situation before and isn't afraid to forfeit a game if he feels the girls are at risk.


----------



## Lambchop (Jul 8, 2017)

shales1002 said:


> Vegas here and it's doable... drink plenty of water and shift the games to either early morning or after 6.  Reschedule games that are at the hottest points of the day. Water breaks are given every 15 minutes during the games . Bring plenty of tissue for the nose bleeds.Sorry guys, we play in this heat all the time. Definitely move off of turf your cleats will literally melt.


Well, you add humidity to the mix and it is brutal!


----------



## shales1002 (Jul 8, 2017)

Lambchop said:


> Well, you add humidity to the mix and it is brutal!


Not more than our 118. It's tough when you aren't used to it.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 8, 2017)

shales1002 said:


> Vegas here and it's doable... drink plenty of water and shift the games to either early morning or after 6.  Reschedule games that are at the hottest points of the day. Water breaks are given every 15 minutes during the games . Bring plenty of tissue for the nose bleeds.Sorry guys, we play in this heat all the time. Definitely move off of turf your cleats will literally melt.


They definitely play in hot climates (Vegas, Phoenix, Alabama, etc).  But most of these players adapt over time to playing in that heat.  They practice in it a few times a week.  The weather gets warmer over the period of 6 weeks or so.  They get out very early in the morning or very late at night to play.
Those areas aren't typically going from playing at 80 degrees for the summer and then moving up to 115 the next day.


----------



## Art (Jul 8, 2017)

Here at this tournament, horrible luck with my car, didnt start, missed first game, boiling hot...no more norco for me.


----------



## G03_SD (Jul 8, 2017)

For what it's worth, we did a cross country road trip through AZ, TX and FL. It's 100+ starting at 10 till 6-7 pm at night (not adding in the humidity). We got to watch a practice session at 5:00pm and 108 out, talked to the parents, and they said that was typical.


----------



## Surf Zombie (Jul 8, 2017)

We played a March tournament in Massachusetts.  5 degrees (10 below with the wind chill). Had an 8:00 a.m. U10 game. The girls played in gloves and hats with about 5 layers under their uniforms. Other than the face, no exposed skin whatsoever.


----------



## zebrafish (Jul 8, 2017)

timbuck said:


> If a team official runs 3 laps and doesn't pass out, can we test him for drugs?


Only if it's done FOR THE CHILDREN


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Jul 8, 2017)

Surf Zombie said:


> We played a March tournament in Massachusetts.  5 degrees (10 below with the wind chill). Had an 8:00 a.m. U10 game. The girls played in gloves and hats with about 5 layers under their uniforms. Other than the face, no exposed skin whatsoever.


Holy! At the ECNL National Playoffs the girls and us parents were dying in the 60 degrees with wind weather. 45 degrees and I would NOT be on the field. 5 degrees!


----------



## HeatWatch (Jul 8, 2017)

It's important to realize the negative effects of excessive heat, and especially when the heat index is high, like this weekend. Were any positive steps to address the heat taken at Norco or elsewhere?


----------



## Art (Jul 8, 2017)

No...hell no...not reffing in norco again...f tht. Hate how everything is a business now, could host in a million dofferent places  


HeatWatch said:


> It's important to realize the negative effects of excessive heat, and especially when the heat index is high, like this weekend. Were any positive steps to address the heat taken at Norco or elsewhere?


----------



## timbuck (Jul 8, 2017)

Art said:


> No...hell no...not reffing in norco again...f tht. Hate how everything is a business now, could host in a million dofferent places


Now if only the teams would follow suit and not sign up for tournaments in hot zones in the middle of summer.   
Not that it's that much cooler, but was great park being used today?


----------



## Art (Jul 8, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Now if only the teams would follow suit and not sign up for tournaments in hot zones in the middle of summer.
> Not that it's that much cooler, but was great park being used today?


great park...?


----------



## HeatWatch (Jul 8, 2017)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> What do teams expect when they sign up for a tournament in Norco in the middle of summer?  Can't imagine watching games in that heat let alone actually being on the field.


While I get your point, those decisions are often made by the coach or DoC, which have other interests than the health of your child. Only you, the parent, can control whether your child is exposed to these conditions. If more parents opted out of tournaments or games, coaches and DoCs would demand accommodations from tournament organizers choosing to play in desert venues like Norco in the summer months. Or choose tournaments in cooler places.


----------



## Art (Jul 8, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Now if only the teams would follow suit and not sign up for tournaments in hot zones in the middle of summer.
> Not that it's that much cooler, but was great park being used today?


I literally told a childs parent asking me if they'd cancel the game that its all about money..nno way slammers cancel and refund, which is not possible do to rentals. Few teams had forfeited today. Everyone prefers not to play in norco yet the greedy tournament coordinators want to increase profits by playing at a barren city.


----------



## Art (Jul 8, 2017)

HeatWatch said:


> While I get your point, those decisions are often made by the coach or DoC, which have other interests than the health of your child. Only you, the parent, can control whether your child is exposed to these conditions. If more parents opted out of tournaments or games, coaches and DoCs would demand accommodations from tournament organizers choosing to play in desert venues like Norco in the summer months. Or choose tournaments in cooler places.


Most coaches will back out of these tournaments if parents say so..just a matter of enforcing tournaments being played in normal venues, preferably coastal cities, or even the valley wont be bad.


----------



## Sparky9 (Jul 8, 2017)

107 degees at 2:30 made the 94 degrees at 6:00pm feel normal. Saw lots of leg cramps and at least one referee throwing up.  
One of the 2004 brackets has 8am game 3 of pool play, semis at 11, then final in the afternoon. That's pretty brutal to have 3 games in 7 hrs with these temps.


----------



## pewpew (Jul 8, 2017)

Daughter scrimmaged in Irvine today.  Can't remember the temp but it was still hot out. Nice park with turf fields. Was shocked to say the least at turf fields at a public park. At one point a girl gets checked by another player and takes a dive head first sliding on the turf.  Ref asks her if she's ok. She says yeah..just that the turf is hot. Asked my daughter after the game how hot it felt out there and she said during warmup that with all the dives she was making she definitely felt the heat from the turf. She still opted for pants with short sleeve jersey. OC Great Park is further inland from here so I don't think it would've been as hot as Silverlakes but I could still see  it definitely causing problems for players..especially the ones that didn't prepare enough in the last two days as far as their hydration goes.


----------



## LifeisGood (Jul 9, 2017)

My dd's '00 team played 4 games this weekend at Silverlakes.  She and a handful of others played every minute of every game on the full-sided grass fields (better than the turf ones).  Yes, it was very hot, they had water breaks and everyone did fine.


----------



## LilStriker (Jul 10, 2017)

So I was checking the results and didn't notice any playoffs/finals... are they posted somewhere else or was it only based on points?


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 10, 2017)

LilStriker said:


> So I was checking the results and didn't notice any playoffs/finals... are they posted somewhere else or was it only based on points?


Some brackets had finals and some didn't. Just like every tournament, it depends on number of teams per bracket.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 10, 2017)

I thought it was a bit strange that the Girls 05 bracket only had 4 teams in Flight 1 (no playoffs. 3 games and most points was the winner).  
Yet the 2nd flight had 16 teams.   The finalists in the 2nd bracket actually played 5 games.  2 on Saturday.  Pool play, semi final and final on Sunday.


----------



## bababooey (Jul 10, 2017)

As Sparky9 said, it was ridiculously hot this past weekend at Silverlakes. My dd played at 2:15 and 6pm on Saturday and 9:15 and 1pm on Sunday. The 2:15 game on Saturday was miserable. Hot and windy. Saturday's evening game was 90 plus degrees, but there was some cloud cover, so it felt a lot better.

Sunday morning's game was not too bad, but that game at 1pm was just as crappy as the first Saturday game.

As stated above, there were water breaks half way through each half, so that helped some.

I asked my dd after each game how she felt. She said it was hot out there, but she never felt like she was going to collapse. After Sunday's 1pm game, she was spent. I think her coach did a good job of rotating players in and out of the game. We were fortunate to have 5 subs Saturday and 4 on Sunday. Some teams did not have as many subs, so I really feel for those players.


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink (Jul 10, 2017)

Besides the heat heard Norco is now a hot bead for Mosquitos carrying the West Nile Virus.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 10, 2017)

I can't understand all this whining about the weather going on when it's hot, raining, windy, cold, etc.
Hot whether comes with perks of living in Sunny California. It does get hot. In other regions gets hotter. I guess you kid never played in Texas or Florida in this time of the year, when it's 100 degrees with 100% humidity outside and it doesn't get cooler in the morning or at night? 
In other parts of the country gets cold, rainy and it does snow (can you believe it?). They play in Mexico and Colorado at high elevations, and they do play in Africa, where its really hot. They still play soccer. It's an outdoor sport and if you don't like the weather conditions, you are free to choose indoor sports for your kids or water sports.

One way to deal with adverse whether conditions is to make sure your kids properly hydrated, eating right and staying in game shape. If they are not, than maybe you or your coach doesn't do a good job getting them ready.
Playing more than 1 game a day is a total nonsense, but its completely different topic.


----------



## sothpaw (Jul 10, 2017)

I thought the Slammers as an organization ran the tournament well.  Every game had two water breaks (even the 8:00 a.m. games).  My girls played five games, two on Saturday at 9:15 a.m. and 1:00 p.m. and three on Sunday at 8:00 a.m., 11:45 a.m. and 3:30 p.m.  We played in the heat when it reached 107 degrees and the girls all handled it well.


----------



## Sparky9 (Jul 10, 2017)

bababooey said:


> As Sparky9 said, it was ridiculously hot this past weekend at Silverlakes. My dd played at 2:15 and 6pm on Saturday and 9:15 and 1pm on Sunday. The 2:15 game on Saturday was miserable. Hot and windy. Saturday's evening game was 90 plus degrees, but there was some cloud cover, so it felt a lot better.
> 
> Sunday morning's game was not too bad, but that game at 1pm was just as crappy as the first Saturday game.
> 
> ...


Your girl's team looked good. Nice shot to beat us right on the A part of the net. Looked for you but didn't see you there. How did the final go?


----------



## bababooey (Jul 10, 2017)

Sparky9 said:


> Your girl's team looked good. Nice shot to beat us right on the A part of the net. Looked for you but didn't see you there. How did the final go?


I was there amigo. I was hiding under my umbrella most of the time, so that's probably why you didn't see me.

The Slammers FC Classic website shows that Pats beat Blues in the final 1-0. Not true, Blues kicked our a**. Final score was 4-0 Blues and it could have been much worse. Tad had those girls ready to go in the final. They played a lot of long ball in the first half and missed some long range shots on goal. Second half, Blues played much more through the midfield. I think Pats may have had a couple of weak shots on goal all game. Kudos to Blues for earning that trophy.

I was most impressed by the LAFC Slammers DA team. I like the way they play and #10 is such a good midfielder. Slammers DA has quality players at all levels (forwards, mids and defenders), but their keeper is top notch too. With a little more time together, I think the Slammers 03 DA team will be just as good as any other 03 DA team.

Lastly, Strikers is stingy on defense. The goal we had probably is missed 95 out of a 100 tries.


----------

